# Good online source for road bike parts?



## wa-loaf (Jul 11, 2009)

What's a good place to go that has a big selection and good prices? I have an old Cannondale I'm trying to revive so I need to find stuff like stem adapters and all that.

I'm not too impressed with the selection at realcyclist.com

Thanks


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 11, 2009)

Jensonusa.com seems to be pretty good. Any others?


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 11, 2009)

Not sure what the have for road bike parts, but have dealt with pricepoint.com and universalcycles.com in the past.


----------



## mattchuck2 (Jul 12, 2009)

http://www.probikekit.com/

British site, but shipping is free to the US (I think) and they have sick prices.


----------



## Marc (Jul 12, 2009)

Cambria has a great selection- www.cambriabike.com

Pricepoint.com is hit or miss for parts, but they do have some good deals.  I usually buy clothing from Performance, and it is usually Performance brand.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 13, 2009)

Marc said:


> Cambria has a great selection- www.cambriabike.com
> 
> Pricepoint.com is hit or miss for parts, but they do have some good deals.  I usually buy clothing from Performance, and it is usually Performance brand.



Cambria looks good. Better prices than Jenson. Thanks I should be able to find what I need. Now I just need to figure out what length/rise I need in a stem.


----------



## mlctvt (Jul 13, 2009)

I recently placed two orders from  Niagara Cycle works http://www.niagaracycle.com 

Very good prices, resonable and fast shipping. Although I've also used the other sites listed here, Niagara had a better price for the item I bought,  FSA compact wing pro handlebars. 

Niagara also sells through Amazon.com .


----------

